# How to pronounce the letter "X"



## Tigrao

Oi!
My understanding is that there are several different ways to pronounce the letter "X", depending on the word. I am mainly interested in Brazilian Portuguese, and have heard that the pronunciation varies from the south through central and northern Brazil. So, when is it "sh", "zh", "c" or any others that I may have missed?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Brazilian dude

No, there's no regional variation, it's the pronunciation that varies.  Unfortunately I don't think a rule exists, what I have noticed is this, though:
x at the beginning of words is always like sh: xarope, xampu, xícara
x before a consonant is always like an s: exterior, externo, expressar

For the other cases, I think you just have to learn the words individually.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Vanda

Tigrao, sorry to disappoint you. We don´t know either.   Now, seriously! It really varies according to the word. There´s no rule. We know the most usual words by listening to them all of our life. Otherwise, we have to check in the dictionary.  One option is typing the word here and listen to it. Another option, you can ask us!


----------



## Leandro

Well, Tigrao, here in Rio de Janeiro (we have some accent different from the rest of Brazil) we say the X like this:

When it's before a consonant or in the end of the words we ALWAYS say it like "sh".

exterior (eshterior), externo (eshterno), expressar (eshpressar)

Raio-X (raio-shish)
Ex-esposa (ezeshpoza or esh-eshpoza)

But when it's "international" words like "fax" ... e say it like "ks"

Fax (faks)
Sedex (Sedeks)

There's some exception like "xerox" = "sheroks"

Hope this helps a little!


----------



## Outsider

There is no regional variation per se. Here are some hints:

*x is pronounced [sh]:*

- at the start of a word, e.g. _xaile_;
- after a consonant, e.g. _enxada_;
- in older words* of Latin or Arabic origin;

* How do you know a word is "older"? Well, older words typically do not have clear cognates with English. See below.

*x is pronounced [ks]:*

- Between vowels, in recent loan words from Latin or Greek. These words usually have similar cognates in English, e.g., _fixo/fixed, oxigênio/oxygen, toxina/toxin_, etc. 

*x is pronounced [z]:*

- In words that begin with _ex-_ or _hex-_ followed by a vowel, and in compounds made from them, e.g. _exato/exact, hexágono/hexagon, inexato/inexact_.

*x is pronounced [s] between vowels:*

In a very small number of words, of which the most common are: _trouxe, trouxemos_, etc. (forms of the verb _trazer_), _próximo_, _auxílio_, _sintaxe_.

*before a consonant, x is pronounced like an s:*

- E.g. _extraordinário = "estraordinário"*, expressão = "espressão"*_, etc.

* Or "eistraordinário", for some speakers.


----------



## Brazilian dude

Mas hexágono se pronuncia /ekságonu/! 

Brazilian dude


----------



## Outsider

Diz-se assim no Brasil?! Aqui, toda a gente pronuncia [izágunu].


----------



## Tigrao

Thank you to everyone for all the answers! This was very informative. (Muito obrigado pra tudo respostas! <--Is that right?)


----------



## Brazilian dude

Muito obrigado por todas as respostas.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Brazilian dude

> Diz-se assim no Brasil?! Aqui, toda a gente pronuncia [izágunu].


http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/php/resposta.php?id=14069&palavras=hex%E1gono

Aqui todos dizemos que o Brasil está a caminho do hexa /éksa/.  Ninguém diz do /éza/.  Quem sabe seremos hexa/éksa/campeões.  

Brazilian dude


----------



## ronanpoirier

Não esquecendo também o dígrafo XC que possui o som /s/.


----------



## Outsider

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/php/resposta.php?id=14069&palavras=hex%E1gono





> A pronúncia que indica, tanto com x como dos ee, é a correcta e habitual.
> 
> F. V. P. da Fonseca


Pelas minhas bandas, não é nada habitual.


----------



## Jaén

Vanda said:
			
		

> Tigrao, sorry to disappoint you. We don´t know either.  Now, seriously! It really varies according to the word. There´s no rule. We know the most usual words by listening to them all of our life. Otherwise, we have to check in the dictionary.  One option is typing the word here and listen to it. Another option, you can ask us!


 
Yes, Tigrao, Vanda is right, only they know (or they don't know)!
After ten years living in Brazil, I still have problems with several letters, among them: X, Ç, Z and " among vowels, B and V, and the worst, the word ending -ão. It's awful!


----------



## anaczz

Brazilian dude said:


> http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/php/resposta.php?id=14069&palavras=hex%E1gono
> 
> Aqui todos dizemos que o Brasil está a caminho do hexa /éksa/.  Ninguém diz do /éza/.  Quem sabe seremos hexa/éksa/campeões.
> 
> Brazilian dude



Eu digo "hezágono", mas digo "sintakse".



> *x is pronounced [s] between vowels:*
> 
> In a very small number of words, of which the most common are: _trouxe, trouxemos_, etc. (forms of the verb _trazer_), _próximo_, _auxílio_, _sintaxe_.


Agora sou eu a perguntar, foi engano ou em Portugal diz-se "sintasse"?


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> Eu digo "hezágono", mas digo "sintakse".
> 
> Agora sou eu a perguntar, foi engano ou em Portugal diz-se "sintasse"?



Os professores e gramáticos recomendam a pronúncia "sintasse", mas acho que uma grande parte das pessoas diz "sintakse."


----------



## englishmania

Outsider said:


> Diz-se assim no Brasil?! Aqui, toda a gente pronuncia [izágunu].



_
*hexágono*_ _ (z ou gz)_
priberam
​ 
É engraçado que costumamos pronunciar [z], mas quando falamos de futebol, dizemos "o hexa [égza]".


----------



## Srfth

Nunca ouvi ninguém falar [ekságonu], sempre ouvi [ezágonu]


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Alentugano said:


> Os professores e gramáticos recomendam a pronúncia "sintasse", mas acho que uma grande parte das pessoas diz "sintakse."



Eu sou uma das que diz sintakse e tóksico. 
Queria apenas acrescentar que há uma grande diferença na pronúncia do "x" como "s" e do "x" como "is". Por exemplo, 
"eisterno" é externo, exterior
"esterno" é esterno (o osso)


----------



## Audie

Eu já ouvi de todo jeito.  Quando criança pronunciava [ekságonu].  Cresci e alguém me disse que o certo seria [ezágonu], que até poucos minutos atrás pensei ser realmente o correto.

Acabo de descobrir as duas possibilidades: uma no Aurélio [ekságonu], a outra no Houaiss [ezágonu].   

Enquanto espero o "*Hexa*" (à brasileira, ou seja, [éksa]), conservarei o padrão [ekságonus].   Quando o Brasil conseguir o "*Hepta*", aí talvez eu reabilite o [ezágonu].   


anaczz said:


> Eu digo "hezágono", mas digo "sintakse".
> 
> Agora sou eu a perguntar, foi engano ou em Portugal diz-se "sintasse"?



Sempre ouvi meus professores dizendo [sintasse] , em Pernambuco.


----------



## Audie

Leandro said:


> Well, Tigrao, here in Rio de Janeiro (we have some accent different from the rest of Brazil) we say the X like this:
> 
> When it's before a consonant or in the end of the words we ALWAYS say it like "sh".
> 
> exterior (eshterior), externo (eshterno), expressar (eshpressar)
> 
> Raio-X (raio-shish)
> Ex-esposa (ezeshpoza or esh-eshpoza)
> 
> But when it's "international" words like "fax" ... e say it like "ks"
> 
> Fax (faks)
> Sedex (Sedeks)
> 
> There's some exception like "xerox" = "sheroks"



Todos esses exemplos também se aplicam perfeitamente à pronúncia comum em Pernambuco.  Ou ao menos no Recife.


----------



## anaczz

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Eu sou uma das que diz sintakse e tóksico.
> Queria apenas acrescentar que há uma grande diferença na pronúncia do "x" como "s" e do "x" como "is". Por exemplo,
> "eisterno" é externo, exterior
> "esterno" é esterno (o osso)



No Brasil parece que não há essa diferença (que eu note); esterno e externo são homófonas (se bem que não notei essa diferença nem em Portugal).


----------



## Outsider

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Eu sou uma das que diz sintakse e tóksico.
> Queria apenas acrescentar que há uma grande diferença na pronúncia do "x" como "s" e do "x" como "is". Por exemplo,
> "eisterno" é externo, exterior
> "esterno" é esterno (o osso)


Muitas pessoas em Portugal falam assim, mas nem todas. Para mim, "esterno" e "externo" são homófonas.


----------



## sucuruiuba

Este assunto é muito interessante.
Mas é basicamente isto:

No Rio de Janeiro, tem sempre som de sh
Externo - eshterno
esterno - eshterno
Risco - Rishco
Rosto - Roshto

Em São Paulo é sempre S
Externo - eSterno
Esterno - eSterno
RiSco, RoSto etc

Em Recife, é semelhante ao rio de janeiro

Em João Pessoa, depende da consoante seguinte
Externo - eshterno
Esterno - eshterno
Rosto - Roshto
Risco - RiSco

Em portugal, é mais exagerado, pois sempre se respeito o som SH:
Piscina - pishina
Descer - desher

No mais, o correto é:
hexágono - "hezágono"
sintaxe - sintaSSe
tóxico - tóksico

Mas, na realidade, todo mundo erra
portugal


----------

